# Fein MultiMaster  7-in-1 Power Tool



## SPISurfer (Dec 21, 2008)

Ok so I'm listening to an infomercial on the MultiMaster.  Has anyone used this?  How does it stand up to drywall dust?  

We are not dremel fans in our house.  We burn them up like a smoke.  

They want $400.  We can buy a lot of tools at Harbor Freight.  I know... I know... people don't like Harbor Freight tools, but they work for us.

Much of the job is having the right tool for the job.  Also a great forum with experienced folks to help you through tasks is a huge help.


----------



## majakdragon (Dec 22, 2008)

I watched the infomercial and was impressed. I have heard lots of good things about the tool. It's only complaint that I have heard is the blades do not hold an edge and are expensive to replace. Then, there are also people who have no idea of how to use some tools. These same people think a circular saw is for cutting circles.


----------



## Pa1 (Dec 31, 2008)

I have been researching these four oscillating tools and have not been able to find an evaluation from a user.  I would appreciate some information on which to buy.


----------



## spaz2965 (Jan 10, 2009)

I have one and am very pleased with it, yes the blades are expensive and I learned the hard way do not lend out as people do not know how to take care of the tool and do not know how to preserve the blades.


----------



## Johnboy555 (Mar 19, 2009)

They are being nasty here so I can't put a link here but go to "toolsnob" dot you know what and then the November 2008 archive and that will get you to a "Oscillating Tool Roundup"  

I've just finished a job using the Fein tool and it is a TOTAL delight to use. But it has been around for about 20 years, and is expensive.  I haven't tried the "copycats" except the Dremel Multi-Max (Not even in the same ballpark as the Fein).  But check it out!


----------



## Johnboy555 (Mar 19, 2009)

well.. maybe they will let me put in a link now..
Tool Snob - The Online Source for Tool News and Reviews
Try this for the tool roundup!


----------



## Biminibill (Jun 12, 2009)

I bought a $400 Fein multimaster to do repair and refurbishment on my boat.   For cutting out fiberglass without throwing itchy dust everywhere it's an excellent tool, using the $110 diamond edged wheel.  Cutting out wood or drywall in small hard to get to places is reasonably easy, again without throwing dust and debris everywhere.  The vacuum attachment and pad does reduce a lot of the grind dust by catching it as it's generated although it's not a perfect solution.  Sanding with the multimaster absolutely requires that you use the tool at the lower speed settings because the tooling cannot stand up to the heat and stresses at higher speeds and starts to fail.  The very expensive shape sanding tool will get hot and fail within two minutes at higher speeds and in fact gets hot even when you're not touching anything.  The Velcro sanding pads fail when either 1. the neoprene pad starts to tear or 2. the Velcro pad breaks loose, both due to heat.  I've spent well over a hundred dollars just in replacement parts while getting it through my head that the machine's full power can only be used for specific tools.  The word I learned more than any other is PATIENCE.  If you use the tool at the lower power settings the overall speed of work is reduced only slightly and the machine does not overheat as was mentioned in another post.  It is not a tool for sanding a gymnasium floor but it's excellent when having to work in tighter quarters or to create complicated shapes.  Due to the fineness of the shaping ability it minimizes mistakes since you can clearly see your progress without accidentally sanding or cutting too deeply.   One complaint I have is that re-using the same Velcro backed sanding paper is not very successful.  The second time you place it on the pad the adherence is much reduced and as well fibers start tearing off and choke the Velcro receiving side requiring a tedious clean out.  The solution I've found is to have several pads available, each holding a different grit, and either buy additional draw bolts or punch a center hole in the sandpaper itelf so you can access the draw bolt and switch them out easily without removing the sandpaper.  As with most anything you buy, there's always ways to improve how you use the product and the Multi-master is no exception.

As with just about every other poster here, I'm appalled at the prices Fein charges for replacement attachments.  It reminds me of the cost of printer ink cartridges.  I've started to shop around for after market replacements plus am trying to come up with my own cheaper solution.  The "Tiffany's" prices are horrible, but the tools is a good one, provided you learn how to use it.

Bill


----------



## Tom M. (Jul 2, 2009)

I recently purchased the Fein and have been quite impressed.  I considered the Bosch and Dremel versions and am very glad I went with the Fein.  Yes, the replacement attachments are pricey, but there are some universal ones that work well for select projects.  As Bill mentioned above, it is not a tool for sanding a gymnasium floor, and one of the biggest challenges will be not to use it on the gymnasium floor once you've used it elsewhere in the gym.  It feels good in the hands and is a breeze to use.


----------



## elmersson (Oct 2, 2009)

Thank you. I have seen these problems and appreciate the solutions I hadn't figured out. I too like the tool, but dislike the cost of the blades, etc.
   It is frustrating that not long after paying $400+, there now less expensive machines available.


----------



## Johnboy555 (Nov 12, 2009)

Well guys... Here's My 2 cents!!

I've been a professional handyman for about 35 years, and a bit of a "tool hound".  

The Multi-Master is one of those tools that has a major place in my truck.  It is really NOT an everyday tool, but what it's designed for it does very well. 

Re grouting?? Nothing else in my years makes it easer than the M-M and the carbide blade to remove grout. Makes FAST work of removing old grout and easy to control. And it makes quick cutouts in ceramic, not fire hardened, tile.  Haven't tried diamond blade yet??? Bit expensive for the number of times that has come up yet.

Removing a damaged piece of baseboard?  No other tool I know can do it any way near as fast and easy, without damaging either wall or floor.

Cutting into a drywall wall?  Very little dust, very narrow cut (easy to use cutout to re patch), and relatively quick.

I had a job for a customer that wanted the "raised panels" in the top 2 sections of his ceder garage door removed and glass (fancy) installed. there is NO other tool that I can think of that could remove the inside part of the rabbit that holds the panel so the wood panel could be removed without damaging the door.  Took me about 4 hours to remove 16 panels. 
Inserted the glass, made some new quarter round, (router table) and viola, the hard part was done.

 The thing that makes this tool so unique is the control that you have on it. There is no shaking, no kickback, it cuts where you put it, and can cut flush to something you DON"T want to cut!

This tool has been out for many years, but it's just now that so many companies are making copies of it. I have tried the Dremel model, and took it back after an hour. Not even CLOSE to the quality, Didn't cut for beans, and vibrated like mad in my hand (like using a palm sander for hours.)  I've heard that the Rockwell version is fairly decent. And just saw that Bosch has one, pretty decent company. And today I found that Home Depot sells the Bosch blades, (flush, half-round, wood/metal blade $25.00).  Haven't tried it yet, but Fein and Bosh are both German companies and hopefully have the same quality of blade.  The Fein blades are of very high quality and DO last. We'll see about the Bosch...  Don't even consider the blades from Harbor freight, they didn't cut cr*p, but for $5 I thought I'd give it a shot.

As far as the problem of "heating up", whoever it was, I've never had a problem at all with that, even when cutting all those door panels. Th secret, which shouldn't be, is to let the tool do the cutting, and do not force it. A light touch means better cutting, more control, and longer blade life.

Again.. not an everyday tool , but will do jobs that no other tool can do.


----------



## joecaption (Apr 30, 2011)

I bought the Rockwell brand for less then 1/2 the price of a Fien and went back the next day and bought 2 more for my other crews. The next week Lowes had them on sale for about $100.00. I also bought one of the Dremal brand ossilating saws and brought it back. Nothing more then a toy.
They sell the blades for the Rockwell on EBay, one company had a deal on a pack of 15 blade for $90.00. That's $6.00 a blade.


----------



## handymaam (Sep 14, 2011)

I did some re-tiling in my bathroom and after much deliberation, decided to get the Fein MM to remove the old grout.  It worked like a charm.  I did pretty much destroy the carbide blade by the time I was done, but it took no time at all.  I was surprised and disappointed to find out that I can't cut tile (4 in. sq. ceramic) with it-even if I use a diamond blade.  At least the company does not recommend it.  
My next project with it was to sand the railings and posts on my porch so I could re-paint.  I used the finger sander to get in between the posts.  I found that the heat did cause the velcro on the pad which holds the sandpaper to actually melt and fall apart.  Not only that, but the pad itself became unglued from the metal base that attaches to the tool.  
After a little experimenting, I attached the pad back onto the metal with a good two part epoxy for metals and I replaced the velcro holding the paper on with adhesive-backed industrial strength velcro.  Worked like a charm.
I love my Fein MM.  Patience is a virtue both in having good results and saving the attachments from damage.
Handymaam


----------



## joecaption (Nov 1, 2011)

I own 2, Multi Crafters made by Rockwell and use them all most every day and have never had the first problum with them. I own 2 because someone was always borrowing mine or one of my men always had mine when I was ready to use it. I agree that Dremel tool is a tool.
The Multi Crafter cost 1/2 as much as the Fein and the blades also cost about 1/2 as much.
I found a set of 15 replacement blades on Amazon for $90.00. Far better then the $20.00 per blade cost at Lowes.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 1, 2011)

I own 2, Rockwell Multi Crafters a have used them for years and never had any trouble with them, except the fact everyone wants to borrow it, hence the reason I own two of them.
1/2 the cost of the Fein and the blades cost far less plus in a jam I can buy a new blade in Lowes. 
I buy most of my blades on Amazon.com and have found some in a pack of 15 for around $90.00.


----------



## Bubbax (Apr 8, 2012)

There is a universal adapter that will allow you to use different brands of blades on different brands of oscillating tools that may be able to save you some money on blades. Here is a universal blade kit I found on Amazon with good reviews  Versa-Tool MB3A3B3C3D1H1I1J Universal Oscillating Saw Blade Kit.


----------



## joecaption (Apr 9, 2012)

I own 2, Rockwell Multi tools and love them.
At less then 1/2 the price, and well worth buying.
I buy my blades on Amazon.com. There's a company that sells them in a pack of 15 for about $90.00 which is about $6.00 a pieces and they held up fine.


----------

